# Soy Sauce good for burns!



## n8tureboy (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, I just heard on the peoples pharmacy that Soy Sauce is really good for many burns. Has anyone actually tried this?

peoplespharmacy.com


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It doesn't make sense to me because soy sauce is high in sodium which would cause further moisture loss on the burn sight, to say nothing of the addition of salt on a burn -- ouch! But who knows; there are a lot of remedies that work but we don't fully understand why. Perhaps there's something in the effects from the fermenting process of the soy sauce.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I've also heard that toothpaste will help heal a wound. But you won't find ME testing it out, or the soy sauce! The word which leaps to mind for either remedy is OUCH!

Apparently the salt draws water near the wound, which helps in the healing process. It's essential that you don't apply soy sauce to any burn which has blisters. So I advise extreme caution.

I'd rather use the gel from an aloe vera leaf, thank you. That doesn't add to the pain and misery of a burn.


----------



## n8tureboy (Dec 14, 2006)

The radio program that I was listening to had testimony from a serviceman who suffered second degree burns while on manuevers. While in the field an Army medic applied (what he later found out to be Soy sauce) to the burns and he testified that there where no blisters, scars, pain, etc.??

The medic said that the Army had been using this treatment since the Viet Nam war.I suspect the fermentation has something to do with it?


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll venture a hypothesis. Soy is a fairly complex protein/carbohydrate as are the yeasts used in fermentation. When these proteins/carbohydrates are broken down into their basic glycoproteins they become bioavailable and are much like the glycoproteins found in Aloe (the principle components involved in healing). As for the salt. High salt concentrations reduce the available water needed for bacteria to grow. Also the salt may help stabilize the water levels in the tissue through osmosis thus reducing the 'blistering' effect and allowing the tissues more opportunity to heal without this inflammation interferring.

How's that for a stab at an explanation?


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

For burns, I slice Irish (baking ) Potato real thin like potato chips and lay that on burn, rub it in. Get another..same thing...keep it up. Doesn't take long for the potato to take away the heat/pain and it will heal well and QUICKLY, without the normally attendant discomfort.

Thin sliced potato !!!!!!


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

when i worked the er, we got several burn victims which were covered in toothpaste. its the cooling effect of the mint, they are after. but it's painful to get off. 

i never heard of soy sauce, though

what's important is to keep it moist.

jesse


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

One of the best home remedies for burns that I have used is jewel weed and plantain mixed in to a poultice.


----------

